# Hauptberuf verlernen im Cata-Interface



## Tollbruck (10. Januar 2011)

Servus,

vermutlich eine blöde Frage, aber wie zum Geier kann man im Cata-Interface einen seiner Hauptberufe verlernen? Im früheren Interface gab's ja das "Fertigkeiten" Fenster incl. Berufe mit einem Haken hinten dran zum verlernen, aber im neuen Berufe-Reiter im Zauberbuch find ich sowas nicht mehr. Und bei den Lehrern kann man auch nichts auswählen von wegen verlernen, neuen Beruf über alten drüberlernen geht auch nicht...

Kann mir da wer helfen pls?


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2011)

Selbes Zeichen wie früher, auch im Berufe Interface, Roter durchgestrichener Kreis.


----------



## Tollbruck (11. Januar 2011)

Ok, thx, jetzt hab ich's auch entdeckt - bin etwas rot/grün blind, daher hab ich den durchgestrichenen Kreis erst nicht gesehen^^


----------

